# New remote(s) barely working



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I have the Roamio Plus and use a cable card. I purchased the Roamio when it first came out and the original remote still works. However, I dropped the remote countless times and it's difficult to access the buttons. Therefore, I bought a new remote. Actually, I ended up buying 2 remotes.

I bought the first one on eBay from a reputable seller. It would work for a moment or two and then not at all. Only the IR controls worked, volume and on/off. The light by the TiVo button flashed amber for about a minute. When I pressed other buttons while amber light was flashing, the light by the TiVo button would go red. A call to TiVo support determined that the remote was defective.

So, I bought remote #2, this time from WeaKnees. I didn't have as many problems with this remote at first, but now I do. Again with the amber light blinking for about a minute at times during which time the remote was inoperative. After it stopped blinking, at first (day one) it would work as normal with one exception. It took a while to get a reaction after pressing a button or I would have to press a button several times. It is now day 2 and it rarely works. It seems to only work after taking out and putting back in the cable card. And then, only for a few moments. I've also tried rebooting the Roamio to no avail. The IR controls work OK, i.e., volume and on/off.

I find it hard to believe that the remote is the problem. What are the chances of getting 2 bad remotes consecutively? Meanwhile, my original remote still works.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't understand how the CableCARD being inserted would have anything to do with a remote control working.

A blinking or lit remote usually means your remote is in learning or programming modes. Are you squashing the thing between couch cushions or something and setting off programming mode or changing from RF to IR mode? Sure sounds like it.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

Regarding the cablecard... I was simply following the instructions of the tech.

As for something rubbing against the remote, absolutely not, I swear on a stack of Bibles. This is new remote #2 and both new remotes followed the same pattern. For all I know, this is normal for a new remote. I called TiVo again today regarding remote #2 and spoke with a supervisor. He had no ready answers but had me reset the RF (not IR). This was done by rebooting and then holding down the TiVo button while it rebooted. I never heard of resetting the RF. In any event, that was about 6 hours ago and I've been using the remote without any problems since. No more amber light. However, the problem has been intermittent and I won't feel comfortable for at least another day or two. Meanwhile, during the entire time that either new remote was not working, the old remote retained its functionality.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hopefully that works. Did you take the batteries out of the first one? I was thinking it could be broken in such a way to be causing some interference in the room...


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought the same before I even tried the remotes. I took the batteries out of the old remote and inserted them into new remote #1 and the same with new remote #2. Later, I put batteries back in the old remote so I could watch TV and it seemed to have no effect. I asked the supervisor about that and he said the Roamio can use up to 10 remotes, or something like that, whereas the Premier can only use 1. I'm now using the new remote problem-free (fingers crossed!) with the old remote with batteries right next to it, just in case.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Your CSR was not the sharpest pencil. Why would a premiere only use 1 remote?


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I have no idea... he was a supervisor.

Anyway, back to the issue. The problem has returned. I have to press buttons several times to get a response and sometimes, I get no response at all to pressing a button. However, I just noticed that I was using the original remote in IR mode and have the new remote set up in RF mode. That is, if I understand the supervisor correctly. 

According to him, you're in RF mode if the TiVo button blinks red when you press a button. That is the case with the new remote. With the old remote, it blinks amber. I suppose I don't need RF mode, basically cuz I use the remote from an unobstructed close distance and besides, I never missed RF anyway.

Is this true? That is, blinking amber indicated IR mode? And why would I have such problems with RF mode? I have no energy to call TiVo tonight. It's hit or miss with the techs... sometimes you get someone who knows their stuff, other times....


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Do a global reset on the new remote, and re-pair it.

When I got my slide pro and initially tried to pair it with my Roamio (which was paired with its basic RF remote) I was getting exactly what you are getting, and then when I tried to pair the basic RF remote with my Mini (using the slide's RF dongle) it also was acting strange. Doing a global reset on both remotes and re-pairing them fixed both.

Keep in mind you'll also have to re-set any programming on power and volume...

This walks you through the steps:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/293


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Red=IR 

Orange-ish/Yellow=RF


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

lgnad said:


> Do a global reset on the new remote, and re-pair it.
> 
> When I got my slide pro and initially tried to pair it with my Roamio (which was paired with its basic RF remote) I was getting exactly what you are getting, and then when I tried to pair the basic RF remote with my Mini (using the slide's RF dongle) it also was acting strange. Doing a global reset on both remotes and re-pairing them fixed both.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it a try tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Try a fresh set of batteries.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I changed batteries twice, thanks.



lgnad said:


> Do a global reset on the new remote, and re-pair it.
> 
> When I got my slide pro and initially tried to pair it with my Roamio (which was paired with its basic RF remote) I was getting exactly what you are getting, and then when I tried to pair the basic RF remote with my Mini (using the slide's RF dongle) it also was acting strange. Doing a global reset on both remotes and re-pairing them fixed both.
> 
> ...


Thank you. With some difficulty, I was able to follow the instructions given and do a global reset. [Why are the instructions in the TiVo manual different from what the tech told me? He told me to reboot the Roamio and simply hold down the TiVo button while it was rebooting.] The next step is pair the remote. Oddly enough, the TiVo manual (the link that you sent) has as a link for pairing only instructions for the slide remote. In any event, I followed those instructions and it did not work. The TiVo light was supposed to flash amber when the pairing was done and I didn't get any flashing lights.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

I was having some issues with the remote of a Plus I recently bought used. These are the steps I used to pair it and get it working correctly. 

The amber light on my remote blinks for several seconds whenever I press a button
In the event that you have paired an RF remote to your Roamio Series DVR, but you later have to replace the remote, the new remote will not yet be paired to your DVR. It will automatically revert to IR mode. When this is the case, the amber light will blink for 30 seconds after every button press, but the functionality of the remote will otherwise be unchanged.
To make the blinking yellow light stop, and then pair the remote to your DVR for RF functionality:
Press TiVo + C until the TiVo mascot's antennae blink red.
Now press any button and confirm that the TiVo mascot's antennae blink red with each button press (it should no longer flash amber).
Press the Live TV button.
Press Clear, Enter, Clear, 221, Clear (this will send a signal to clear any RF pairings on the DVR).
Hold down TiVo + Back on the remote until the TiVo mascot's antennae blink amber (the remote is now ready to pair with the DVR).
Now press any button on the remote and confirm that the TiVo mascot's antennae blink amber with each button press.
The remote is now paired in RF mode with the DVR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmeyer5 (Sep 16, 2011)

So I got a new Slide Pro for Christmas, and it isn't pairing for me. I did a global reset on the original remote and the new one, went to the pairing window, no good. I tried to put the Tivo into pairing mode... Nada. I even tried to pair the original remote back. Nope.

Called TiVo. They had no clue. Do these guys actually KNOW their products? All they could do was read the website to me.

So now I have a slide remote with IR only.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I'm good now. I put it in RF (or whatever the amber light designates when pressing a button as opposed to IR, or vice versa). That's the mode my original remote was in and it worked flawlessly and so far so good with this one.

What a hassle though! And jcmeyer, I agree with you about tech support. It seems that I have issues with their help half the time I call; that's why I came here, where most everyone seems to know twice as much as any of the reps.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I went here: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719
Found the answer in the troubleshooting bar:

The info on this page: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285
should get the remote working in IR mode.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

My issue with those instructions is that it doesn't explain how to do "allow pairing," unless I misunderstood it.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

gsusser said:


> My issue with those instructions is that it doesn't explain how to do "allow pairing," unless I misunderstood it.


Procedures that require a "hokey-pokey" with button press applications and timing thereof said buttons is easily confused... until suddenly you get it.
With most procedures, such as the one for pairing the remote, a person really needs to learn the procedure first, then execute it. In other words, if you are trying to read the instruction, then execute it, you are usually going to run out of time for that step. This negates the following steps too... yes very frustrating.

Here are the instructions that worked for me to get RF mode to work.

To make the blinking yellow light stop, and then pair the remote to your DVR for RF functionality:

1) Press TiVo + C until the TiVo mascot's antennae blink red.

2)Now press any button and confirm that the TiVo mascot's antennae blink red with each button press (it should no longer flash amber).

3)Press the Live TV button. (press & release)

4)Press Clear, Enter, Clear, 221, Clear (this will send a signal to clear any RF pairings on the DVR).
4a) Then hold down TiVo + Back on the remote until the TiVo mascot's antennae blink amber (the remote is now ready to pair with the DVR).

5)Now press any button on the remote and confirm that the TiVo mascot's antennae blink amber with each button press.

The remote is now paired in RF mode with the DVR.


----------

